# Fisker Dealership to Open in Sunnyvale, California



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Tesla Motors, the Silicon Valley electric automaker and Fisker rival, has a showroom on El Camino Real in Menlo Park.

More...


----------

